# Incubator Warehouse Giveaway!



## ChickenAdmin

Wow. Another great month for Chicken Forum, and another great contest!

The fine folks over at Incubator Warehouse have offered three prizes to go out to two lucky winners, and Chicken Forum has sweetened the pot by adding supporting memberships to all prizes!

*Grand Prize:*

1. Egg-O-Meter - Egg Incubator Hatching Thermometer

http://incubatorwarehouse.com/eggometer.html









2. Incu-Bright Cool Light Egg Candler 

http://incubatorwarehouse.com/incu-bright-egg-candler.html









3. One year of Supporting Membership here on Chicken Forum!

*Second Prize:*

1. Incu-Bright Cool Light Egg Candler 

http://incubatorwarehouse.com/incu-bright-egg-candler.html









2. One year of Supporting Membership here on Chicken Forum!

*Third Prize:*

1. One year of Supporting Membership on Chicken Forum!

*Rules & Entry:*

You must complete one of the following to be entered. You must then post to this thread with which you did.

1. Like us on Facebook.
2. Follow us on Twitter.
3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple
4. Be a Supporting Member. 
5. Add a coop to our Registry.

On December 9th we will close this thread and hold a drawing on December 10th.

Winners will have 24 hours to claim their prize.

Thanks to Incubator Warehouse for their terrific donations!

No purchase necessary. To enter by mail send full name, address, phone number to ChickenForum PO BOX 911 San Marcos, Texas 78667. Entries must be received by December 10th, 2013. Void where prohibited. Free shipping to anywhere in the lower USA excluding Alaska and Hawaii. Winner subject to International shipping and custom fees.


----------



## MaransGuy

I would love to win this! Pick me please!!!!  Love this forum BTW!  I liked you on Facebook.


----------



## Courage

Hey! I have a coop in the registry. I also incubate alot so the prizes would be useful to me!

This forum is fun and very educational! I have gotten lots of help from www.chickenforum.com!


----------



## nj2wv

I already liked chicken forum on Facebook awhile ago and also had the app already on my iPhone. Do I have to do something new? I could sure use the candler and the membership. Thank you for this great offer. I love Chicken Forum!!


----------



## LittleWings

WooHoo! I'm in!! 
I have liked CF on FB and have the app and a bookmark on my PC.


----------



## L0rZ

Liked on FB! Fingers crossed! 

XD


----------



## lttdoming

Would love this!!!
Liked on Facebook


----------



## Apyl

Liked on FB, following on Twitter.


----------



## poultrylover99

I would love to be entered! I liked on Facebook and I have the app.


----------



## InThePoultryPens

Me!Me!Me! Pick me


----------



## 5chicksowner

I have the app on my iPod.

I would like the prizes!


----------



## minmin1258

Hmmm downloaded app t my I-4S, added a coop, and liked on FB...do I get a prize? Lol


----------



## Jim

Cool, add me in!


----------



## matt_kas

You should really pick me... I jave the APP


----------



## chickiw

Liked you on Facebook! Will be updating my earlier coop pics soon.


----------



## kaufranc

Have you on my IPhone! You guys are like my Facebook, check it regularly! Count me in on the giveaway!


----------



## kjohnstone

Hi!!! Pick me, oh please pick me!!!


----------



## Shann0

I have the app on my iPhone!


----------



## jbrache

I have the app on my iPhone and iPad.✨✨


----------



## dcfrenkel

*Liked on Facebook!!!*

Love GiveAways!!!!


----------



## RhapsodyAcres

I liked on Facebook!


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball

I can't have a Facebook or Twitter, goshdarnit! Lol.


----------



## phicri72

I like you on FB. Would love some free give aways!


----------



## Kozykitten

Count me in. I had already liked you on FB, so I started following on Twitter also.


----------



## Overeasy

Cluck Cluck Cluck CluckAAAAAAK


----------



## simonerol

keep up the good work


----------



## powderhogg01

Liked on Facebook. Hope I win something


----------



## Andrew1343

Liked your page on Facebook and uploaded a coop pic
Good luck to all contestants


----------



## rosielee72

Hi! 
I have the app and I have liked your site on Facebook. I sure hope to win something! Love your site!


----------



## Fur_Feathered_Quilled_Mom

Would Love To Win. I Liked On FB Long ago But Just Did On Twitter and added app also.


----------



## pfleming

I would love to win pick me pls I have liked on Facebook and everythimg else even the apps thanks and God bless


----------



## rameygamefowl

*Forum give away*

I could really use these great gifts since im new to fowl and still learning. I have liked you on facebook and im downloading the app to my iphone again. Thank you i love this forum it has helped me out so much


----------



## nieser

I would love to be entered in this!


----------



## petsbuster

Liked on Facebook, follow you on Facebook, have a coop registered, this is always my first place I look at for advise on chickens, got two moulting at mo. They look a mess!!


----------



## HomePickins

I have a coop registered! Thanks so much


----------



## Stryker777

Liked on Facebook as Brian A.


----------



## shantiquarian

Would love winning this. Would share it with grandchildren for them to learn about incubation.


----------



## ThreeJ

Chicken coop registered. Always liked, Thanks Incubator Warehouse.


----------



## AlbanyDog

I did 4 out of 5!
1. Like us on Facebook.
2. Follow us on Twitter.
3. Download our app to your mobile device: Android or Apple
5. Add a coop to our Registry.


----------



## Morliane

I liked on Facebook. Just bought 15 acres and getting ready to get some chickens and guineas on it.


----------



## chicklehead

I've downloaded the app and liked on Facebook! Thanks for the opportunity to win


----------



## klouden

Great seeing how excited everyone is!!!!! #poultrypassion I tweeted you


----------



## ChristmasChick

I liked you on facebook!


----------



## walkercrawford

*I like you on Facebook*

Thank you!


----------



## MTchickie

Just liked on "Facebook". Will be posting "coop" pix soon. Fingers crossed for winning some great stuff from the nice people at "INCUBATOR WAREHOUSE".


----------



## Davise

2 Year Facebook follower! I hope you choose us!


----------



## VickiChick

I would love to win, for my girls and my future flocks.


----------



## jennifer

I would love to show the kids a great hatch!


----------



## usamachicken

i will be putting a coop in the registry. Hope it's meee!!


----------



## troyer

Cubalaya cock, 2 years old.​


----------



## chickostick

Liked you on facebook long before the giveaway ! crossing my fingers!


----------



## ricerodeo

liked on fb....enjoy chicken forum alot.


----------



## edmich

I have already liked on fb, downloaded app on my phone and registered my coop ! I don't use twitter and I'm not a supporting member but would like to be


----------



## Bill_Dyke

Hi! Bill **** of Hidden creek Farm here. I am a supporting member of the Chicken Forum. I have liked the Chicken Forum Facebook page. My coop is registered in the coop registry. Thanks!


----------



## cutesy

I would love to win this and I liked Chicken Forum on Facebook.


----------



## candace2121

I liked on FB. Pick me..... I'd love to win.


----------



## Spinster_Sister

I "Liked" you on Facebook and I also "follow" you on Twitter!! 2 entries thus far!


----------



## expertnewbie

I have the app on iPhone! Would love to receive one of these prizes!


----------



## MontyK

*Incubator Warehouse Giveaway Entry*

I liked your page on face book.Monty


----------



## chelseyweezi

Liked on Facebook and have the app. Now fingers are crossed  This would be a great win.


----------



## oopsadaisys

*Excited to incubate*

I liked you on Facebook. I am looking forward to incubating eggs this spring.


----------



## Chickenladymej

On Facebook already! App on my tablet!


----------



## bkenright

I liked the page on Facebook (I already have the app for my phone)!


----------



## smalltime

Liked on FaceBook


----------



## calibamawife

*Contest*

I liked you on Facebook and I have the Mobile App. Great products!


----------



## birdguy

Pick me I'm 15  lookin for an incubator for my chickens! Thank you!


----------



## bcfox26

I have the app on my phone!


----------



## vietnt

liked it on facebook and waiting for Mr.luck )


----------



## ChickenAdmin

This thread is closed. Winners will be posted later in the day. 

Thanks to all who entered, and good luck!


----------



## ChickenAdmin

The winners are






1. nj2wv
2. expertnewbie
3. klouden

Thanks to all who entered. Winners you have 24 hours to claim your prize.

Thanks to IncubatorWarehouse.com for this great giveaway!


----------

